# New "Nationwide" NASCAR Series



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Since Yoshi leaves for Japan in less than a week, and with John Berry being transfered to SoCal beginning mid September the open wheel series I was planning pretty much went out the window. Monday night I cleaned up Sequoia Speedway and took it over to the Community Center to play with some of the camp kids. John Hamilton ran some laps and did pretty good, he was excited by the stock car format. The Hicks Brothers have voiced a desire to race the series we did over the spring, and we're in talks now about having three tracks to work with.

Besides Sequoia I'll be setting up a temporary two-lane banked oval that also can alternate as a roadcourse. Based on the Chicagoland track the layout looks like this:










The difference is that one 15" straight. The oval is not banked all the way around, the tri-oval portion is flat making for some drivers skill to be required. The 12 race schedule over the winter would have two road course races, one in each direction, 5 races at Sequoia and 5 at the Chicagoland oval. Chicagoland would have the Electronic Race Controller in place to score laps and times, Sequoia has Greg Brauns program with magnetic reed switches running through my laptop. 

Drivers would race the LifeLike T-Chassis cars with what have been come to be known as the "spoiler" bodies, the non-CoT Taurus, Grand Prix, Monte Carlo's and Dodges. I still have 12 of the cars left over from the kids series, each driver would be restricted to only 2 cars though. 

The series is still being set up but would start October 31st at my annual All-Out Halloween Bash.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Now that is cool man! I love the idea of taking Chicagoland and adapting a road course in the middle of it! That is a GREAT idea! I think this will be a great series to run Pete! I just hope you get more kids interested. Sorry to hear about John being transfered - with him and Yoshi, its like your whole racing crew is leaving, huh? Well, just means you need to find more guys you can stick a controller in their hands and get them addicted....uh, I mean, interested in slot car racing. HA!

Good luck with the new series!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

We set up the Chicagoland circuit this afternoon to make sure layout worked as well on paper as on the table and it did. Lifelike T's were running 1.55 seconds on the oval, 2.86 seconds on the roadcourse. Those are early times and will probably drop on the roadcourse once we get some practice on it. The oval is more difficult to drive than we thought, the half banked-half flat (half-baked?) arrangement breaks your concentration if you pitch it out sideways even a little. We didn't run the SG+ cars but in my testing at Sequoia the T-Chassis cars were a bit faster anyway.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

NICE! VERY nice! That ought to be a fun time bro! I like the T-Chassis too - got a Tony Stewart, Jeff Gordon, and Kyle Bush right now and they are FAST!

Keep us posted!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I just did a Carl Edwards and my Kyle Busch keeps knocking it out of my slot car box. Humph. I actually have a good mix of factory and aftermarket paint schemes with Patto's decals. James Hicks has 2 cars already, David has 1 but is buying one this week. I'm supplying John Hamilton with his two cars, he'll be racing DEI cars of Michael Waltrip (NAPA) and the Pennzoil #1 of Steve Park. I'll be racing the championship winning cars of Robert Yates, the #88 UPS Taurus and the #38 M&M's Taurus. And yes, I know this series is lost in 2001-2002 but it works.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Pete McKay said:


> I just did a Carl Edwards and my Kyle Busch keeps knocking it out of my slot car box. Humph. I actually have a good mix of factory and aftermarket paint schemes with Patto's decals. James Hicks has 2 cars already, David has 1 but is buying one this week. I'm supplying John Hamilton with his two cars, he'll be racing DEI cars of Michael Waltrip (NAPA) and the Pennzoil #1 of Steve Park. I'll be racing the championship winning cars of Robert Yates, the #88 UPS Taurus and the #38 M&M's Taurus. And yes, I know this series is lost in 2001-2002 but it works.


Now that's funny right there! Yeah, did the Kyle Busch car come a tag the Carl Edwards car after the race was over? HAHAHA!!! That move Sunday reminded me of some movie theatrics. Kyle was just showing his age, evidently.

I think the series will be fine, even if it is from 2001-2002.

Now that the COT's are coming out from Life-Like are you going to do a current Sprint Cup series?

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

We may, right now we're still trying to get guys to run Dodges. I have none left and everyone wants to run Fords because of how low they are. The older (square) Monte Carlo's do very well, better than the newer version. I may buy a two-pack just to get them in the field and have some variation.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, the older flat Monte Carlos, Ford Tauruses, and new Dodges run pretty even together when we run ours. I still can't believe LL changed that Monte Carlo, I guess because of the headlights. They messed it up. I wish they made the Pontiac just like it. So they're making the COT's huh? Now they can make all the same bodies and just change the decals on them.

Rich


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

NTxSlotCars said:


> . . . Now they can make all the same bodies and just change the decals on them.
> 
> Rich


You'd think so, right?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Nice layout..*

Nice layout!
But how about a four lane version for more racing friends? lol

Scott


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Scott, I'd need more friends first. We're doing this with maybe 5 guys going in, and there isn't any assurnace everyone will show up for every race.

As far as the CoT's are concenred, eh, I'll stick with the old cars for now. And yes, they messed up the M/C when they redid it. There are two different Grand prix styles, one looks good, one don't.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Here's a few shots of the teams already committed, some guys have switched their desired teams based on a recent Sequoia Speedway practice session. This is current as of Memorial Day weekend.

RYR (Robert Yates Racing) - Pete McKay









Valvoline Racing - John Hamilton









DEI (Dale Earnhart Inc. Racing) - James Hicks









Hooters Racing - James Hicks Jr.









Hicks Racing West - David Hicks


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Joe Gibbs Racing - Mike Munoz









Yslas and Yslas Racing - Modesto Yslas/Tony Yslas









Cheech Racing - Thomas Chong (not fully committed as of this writing)








...and yes, that is a Dave Marcus Realtree Monte Carlo, not a very common subject.

I have one more team talking but no committment.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Drivers are renting the 2 car teams for the 12 race season for $20 which includes entry fee. Entry fee will be $2 per race for those with their own cars. I've had two teams express interest in purchasing their own team cars, in doing so they would get a pass to the entire season. 

The last team in discussions would be a one car team, and would be rented for $10 for the season. 

All of the money collected is going to building Chicagoland into a permanent mounted track like Sequoia. It'll be bigger, 4X8 compared to Sequoia being 3X6, but I have a new truck now and moving it won't be as much of a problem.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

BOOGITY BOOGITY BOOGITY!!!!! Let's go racing boys!!

GIT R DUN!!!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I REALLY like the convertible track my table is 5ft 4 in x 12 ft and this winter I am going to make it a convertible track like yours.But you gotta make it a 4laner it is much more fun.We also run the t-chassis stockers and we started allowing the lowering of the newer bodies so they can compete with the old style taurus and monte carlo,we also allow slip on tires we run rutherford 360 or wizzard pvt. the tires are inexpensive and make the cars handle much better.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Sequoia is a 4 lane, computer controlled short track with only a slight 10 degree bank. Laps on the high banked oval at Chicagoland are nearly as fast as those at Sequoia even though it's half the D shaped ovals size. 2 lanes will do well with the few drivers we have, plus I don't have the $$$ to buy a second AFX electronic lap counter/timer or the money for another Greg Braun set up. 

We played around on Sequoia last night and ran the Super G+ cars with silicones against the Lifelike T-Chassis cars and the NASCAR guys were still faster. I don't know what the default gearing is on the T cars but they just have so much more torque coming out of the corners than the SG+ cars do. We're running right at 1.00 seconds per lap although I did build a T-Chassis car with a lexal late model body, silicones and a deep slot guide pin and was running nearly a tenth faster. That's almost too fast to track visually.

Teams are still subject to change, some guys are asking for a single car per driver to avoid any one person getting two cars faster than anyone else (like me). I'm for that, although it will reduce entry fees for building a permanent Chicagoland. But on the other hand it will also make it a possibility for a longer program.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

A week and a half has passed and this is an official informational bump.

"Teams" have now become "drivers" and will be limited to a single car, but cars with duplicate paint schemes (back-up cars) will be allowed. A maximum of two cars, primary and a single back-up, are permitted. Currently there are 7 drivers involved, 2 more have yet to commit. Drivers may still form teams and have team mates if they wish, I've already been talking with one of my regulars about working together. 

As it stands now the Chicagoland wont be used. After the racing ended with the World Grand Prix the Electonic Pit Station was accidently dropped. At the time it was dropped we checked it out and it worked fine, but now in testing lane one now will not register laps. We think it's a minor wiring problem, and it is being looked at. We are planning to just race at Sequoia Speedway for the time being, beginning October 4th. 

We're still planning on a 12 race series, there will be 13 weeks left in the year when this series begins so that will give us one rain date and still be able to get it in before the end of the year. 

Right now the approved cars are the Ford Taurus, square Monte Carlo, "turtle" Monte Carlo and non-post Grand Prix. The non-post GP has no pillar just past the A post, a much lower nose and a longer tail. The top is taller but the car handles much better on the track. 










The newer Grand Prix is higher in the nose but lower in the roofline, wider and has a shorter rear deck. There will be an allowance for the new Dodge Chargers if anyone were to enter one, the "turtle" Chargers are pretty much junk and not allowed.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Ah man! No Chicagoland setup?!?  That's too bad. But you have 7 - potentially 9 - racers, so that's a good thing! Where will the track be setup? At your place? At the Rec Center? Or a combination of various places? 

Hopefully you won't have anyone dropping out before the series is over or quitting just because they might be behind. That was a bummer last time.

Good luck with the start of the series! I assume you'll have some practice scouting updates for us. HA!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Mostly my place, 2 races at the Hick's Brothers place of business and maybe one at the Pizza place. Rec Center, no, right now we're on lock down because of gang activity and all outdoor sports have been cancelled. All of the guys racing aren't the drop out type as long as they don't have to spend a lot of money, $10 for the series to rent a car and that includes entry fee.

I was looking at the post-Grand Prix's and you know, if you shave the spoiler off and put on one of those funky 2F2F rear wings you have a nice Grand Am Series G8 or even a Holden Australian Super Car. Something to think about...


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

That's cool - different places/venues is always a good thing. Sad that the Rec. Center is on lock down over gang activity - only hurts them and the community they live in. Sad.

Very creative on the GP's! You might be on to something - work up a prototype and see what the rest think. Maybe present it during one of the race nights.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I have two of the non-posts and one post GP, and a few of the wings. I laid the wing on the back trunk lid and it looks a bit like a CoT but the wing was a two-panel foil. Sure, I'll mock one up and see what it looks like.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Since the series starts in two weeks I should update everyone on what was finally decided. All entries will be the LifeLike T-Chassis car using the non-CoT style body.

1. Each driver will field one car. There can be two cars that are qualified but both must have the same number and be of the same make (Ford, Chevy, etc.). If the first qualifying attempt is waved and the second car goes slower then the driver cannot requalify the first car again. 

2. A combination entry fee and car rental for the 12 race series will cost $10. If a driver drops out of the series there will be non refunds. 

3. The series will consist of 12 races to be held at Sequoia Speedway, the 1/4 mile 4-lane oval I own. All race timing will be done by computer, barring any glitches all results will be final at midnight the day of the race. Protests must be lodged within 60 minutes of the end of the event. We have planned for 4 races to be held at local merchants stores, a listing will be made available later.

As of this weekend we have 8 drivers, 5 Fords, 2 Chevys and 1 Pontiac. Dodges are permitted but there were no takers. The series begins October 3rd.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

It's coming together nicely Pete! Any practice sessions before qualifying rounds? Any rules about tuning and tweaking the cars before racing? Or do all cars get impounded after qualifying?

Boogity, boogity, boogity!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Cars are pretty much stock as before, the track really won't entertain much more speed. We've had 3 practice sessions and everything worked well timing and scoring wise. 

My local Auto Zone is one of the places we're going to have two of our "away" races, and they will be kicking in some money so that I can begin buying the Lifelike CoT cars. BRS has about the best prices so if you're listening Brian, expect an order on Friday. I've got 6 singles and two twin packs picked out for the order, the CoT's will be raced in conjunction with the Auto Zone West Series, which will be the name for the series for the rest of 2008.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Pete McKay said:


> Cars are pretty much stock as before, the track really won't entertain much more speed. We've had 3 practice sessions and everything worked well timing and scoring wise.
> 
> My local Auto Zone is one of the places we're going to have two of our "away" races, and they will be kicking in some money so that I can begin buying the Lifelike CoT cars. BRS has about the best prices so if you're listening Brian, expect an order on Friday. I've got 6 singles and two twin packs picked out for the order, the CoT's will be raced in conjunction with the Auto Zone West Series, which will be the name for the series for the rest of 2008.


Now that is cool Pete! What a great place to maybe get some more interest in slot car racing for your area bro! AutoZone ought to have some car guys that would be interested, I'd think! Great idea for the away races!

And yes, Brian not only has some great prices on his inventory he is great to deal with! VERY helpful and always available if you have any questions or concerns. Best customer service around!

Are you going to do up an AutoZone car for the current and future COT series?

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Paul I'm looking for doing a car for the next series starting in January, there will be three cars decorated in that series sponsor. More on that later. I've bought only a few things from Brian in the past but I've always gotten fast service, that's one of the reasons I'm going to him this time. 

I just went through Patto's site, I think when he gets back from vacation I'll be placing a CoT order. I have 8 cars I want to do right now (the one's I'm getting Friday will be kept in factory paint) and then I have the 3 sponsored cars for the 2009 series. But I have a list of 19 cars I want to eventually do.

I will be closing out this series with my T-Chassis 2002 cars then they will be donated out in January, we may debut the CoT cars but they won't "officially" race until January.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Very cool Pete! You always do great jobs on your repaints so I can wait to see what you come up with. And yeah, a debut before the 2009 racing series is a must - give the current series racers something to look forward to - a teaser if you will. HAHA!!

Good luck!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------

